# Root Canals



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I just finished up a root canal with an endodontist. This procedure occurred over two appointments and a total time of about 2.5 hours. I had a root canal done on a different tooth about 15 years ago and the technique and procedure has changed dramatically. Most dramatic was the increase in cost! 
:jaw:

This particular endodontist's exam rooms looked like something from a sci-fi movie - computer screens, equipment on overhead robotic arms, sterile white decor. It was quite impressive.

The procedure was 100% painless - before, during, and after. The only painful part was pulling out my wallet. :frown2: Dentists have new techniques for administering the Novocaine. I couldn't feel the needle going in! I am embarrassed to tell you that I am the biggest baby around :baby: when it comes to pain, but this procedure was painless from beginning to end.

This particular dentist had a mirror placed so I could watch him work. :nerd: It was fascinating! I got so engrossed in what he was doing that I disassociated myself from being the patient. I remarked afterwards that I thought I could do the root canal myself. He said that was probably true because he learned how to do it on YouTube! ound:

Now that the root canal is finished, he has sent me back to my regular dentist for a new cap on that tooth! "BOAT" (Bring Out Another Thousand) :faint: I guess Ricky will have to go back to eating Costco kibble because that's all we can afford now. :wink2: 

Well, end of story, this root canal was not a big deal as far as discomfort. If you pick the right dentist, they are worth their weight in gold (in more ways than one). And now, when you see me, I will have a bright shiny grin! :becky:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That's all interesting. My recent root canal was different from my prior one too. Mine was painless also. I remember the first one he pounded in little rods or something into the canals. Took forever! This time they shoot it in with a syringe or something like that. I wish I could have watched in a mirror. He also took x-rays during the procedure. I assume to make sure the canals were getting filled with whatever they put in them. Fortunately I didn't have to go back to my dentist for a new crown as the endodontist was able to cap over the top of the existing crown that was already on that tooth. I got a little bit of a discount for being a senior citizen. Then I paid for it with a credit card that earns some cash back (I pay off my credit card every month). But yes, dental work is sure expensive. Wish it was covered under Medicare or even maybe a Medicare option for a little more money. I hear dental insurance really doesn't reimburse out of pocket expenses that well so I've never opted for a dental policy.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> That's all interesting. My recent root canal was different from my prior one too. Mine was painless also. I remember the first one he pounded in little rods or something into the canals. Took forever! This time they shoot it in with a syringe or something like that. I wish I could have watched in a mirror. He also took x-rays during the procedure. I assume to make sure the canals were getting filled with whatever they put in them. Fortunately I didn't have to go back to my dentist for a new crown as the endodontist was able to cap over the top of the existing crown that was already on that tooth. I got a little bit of a discount for being a senior citizen. Then I paid for it with a credit card that earns some cash back (I pay off my credit card every month). But yes, dental work is sure expensive. Wish it was covered under Medicare or even maybe a Medicare option for a little more money. I hear dental insurance really doesn't reimburse out of pocket expenses that well so I've never opted for a dental policy.


Yes, very similar. The "rods" are tiny needles of various types - cleaning out debris in the canal, compacting the fill material, enlarging the canal for better fill - then they fill the canal with a liquid material from a syringe which hardens in the presence of an infrared light that gives off a blue glow. And yes, at least half dozen x-rays during the procedure that are downloaded to his computer with 3D monitoring software. Fascinating!

I didn't get a discount because he is a "car guy" and I made the mistake of telling him I had a Tesla on order. Me and my big mouth! :hurt:

We have a Senior Advantage medicare program through Kaiser and love it. They do offer a supplemental dental program but they use outsourced dentists and I don't want to go potluck on my dental care so we decline coverage and actually come out money ahead.

Can't wait to meet you Jackie and admire your million dollar smile!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it only hurt you in the wallet! I've had several, and have had the same experience... tedious and costly, but no pain.

New Tesla, huh? Ricky is going to be riding in style!!!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, very similar. The "rods" are tiny needles of various types - cleaning out debris in the canal, compacting the fill material, enlarging the canal for better fill - then they fill the canal with a liquid material from a syringe which hardens in the presence of an infrared light that gives off a blue glow. And yes, at least half dozen x-rays during the procedure that are downloaded to his computer with 3D monitoring software. Fascinating!
> 
> I didn't get a discount because he is a "car guy" and I made the mistake of telling him I had a Tesla on order. Me and my big mouth! :hurt:
> 
> ...


I've had 4 root canals over the years, and noticed the advance in equipment and technique each time. Funny you mentioned the TESLA, because I told my husband that I really hated pulling into the lot at the Dentists' Office in a TESLA, because they would get the false impression that "money was no object". We purchased a TESLA four years ago and loved everything about it. Then my husband decided he wanted to increase our mileage range, have the 8 cameras with radar sensors, all wheel drive, and have the auto drive feature, so he purchased a new one a few months ago. It is fabulous in so many ways. I'm sure you will love it! Which model did you order?
LoriJack

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My dentist sent me to an endodontist a couple of years ago for a root canal on a molar. I was sitting there clutching my fists waiting for the pain. I have to say it was totally painless and only took about a half an hour. 😊


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We have a Senior Advantage medicare program through Kaiser and love it. They do offer a supplemental dental program but they use outsourced dentists and I don't want to go potluck on my dental care so we decline coverage and actually come out money ahead.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Yes, I have found that on most dental plans you only have a limited choice of who to see. Plus the plans tend to be on the expensive side and only so so on the coverage. So no dental plan for me either.


----------

